# Ash Tree Help - Re-grow or Ground Stump



## sftong (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello helps, 

I have a dying Ash tree due to infestation of Ash Borer. I now see multiple new green shoots stemming from either the very bottom of the main branch (6 inches from ground), or stemming out from the ground (not from the main branch). The green shoots are growing very very rapidly! Grown 6 feet in 1.5 month, for the green shoot coming out of the main branch! This seems to suggest very excellent root system.

My question: Should I just chop off the tree and leave the stump? I prefer this option as I guess it would allow me to pick a new shoot and the ash tree should grow back in no time. But I am concerned with the never ending green shoots from all over the places. Or will these never-ending new shoots stop once I pick a green shoot and let it take over? 

Or this thinking is flawed and I should just ground off the stump? 

Thanks
Sean


----------



## Oldmaple (Jun 9, 2013)

You could let it grow and pick one to become a tree. You might get other sprouts but you will get less and less as the years go on. You will find that it will have a pocket of decay in the base as it gets older. You will also need to protect it from the ash borer requiring annual or every other year treatments. My recommendation is to plant another tree.


----------



## PJM (Jun 10, 2013)

Oldmaple said:


> You could let it grow and pick one to become a tree. You might get other sprouts but you will get less and less as the years go on. You will find that it will have a pocket of decay in the base as it gets older. You will also need to protect it from the ash borer requiring annual or every other year treatments. *My recommendation is to plant another tree.*


This! Don't waste you time trying grow a vulnerable tree from a stump sprout. EAB will be back to kill off that stem before it has a chance.


----------



## sftong (Jun 12, 2013)

*Main Trunk, or Ground Root?*



Oldmaple said:


> You could let it grow and pick one to become a tree. You might get other sprouts but you will get less and less as the years go on. ... You will also need to protect it from the ash borer requiring annual or every other year treatments..



Thanks OldMaple. I have been using the Bayer Advance Tree/Shrub protector in liquid, and it has been working for my other 2 close-by ash trees. These 2 were lightly infected 3 years ago and they are still looking good now and growing each year. Only this particular Ash is dying because I counted at least 50 D-holes!! yes 50, and I try saving it for 3 years, but I think it's not worth it. 

One more question. Is it better to pick the new sprout from main tree trunk, or from the root (like a separate trunk from ground)? I like the one from main tree-trunk because it seems getting the nutrients from all roots, but it may look leaning, at an angle from ground. Is that a concern? Will it self correct to straight up in the later years? 

Or should I pick the straight up sprout from the ground? My concern with this approach is that the sprout is taking nutrient from only a sub-section of whole root system, and it will not only grow slower but also many other sprouts to deal with forever.

Thanks
Sean


----------

